# VIP 211k Event Timers



## Rudedog (Feb 9, 2009)

What is the maximum amount of event timers that you can have with the EHD function activated on the 211k? I have 30 but now the dang receiver won't let me create any more timers unless I delete some. This is total BS if 30 is the max. You should be able to setup as many event timers that you want!!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

That does seem a bit low. On the 622/722 the limit is 96.


----------

